# What is the Onionfarms?



## Letora (Dec 11, 2020)

What is this strange website?






						Onionfarms
					

Dedicated to discussion of internet drama and eccentrics & celebrities on the internet




					www.onionfarms.com


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Dec 12, 2020)

Didn’t that Kenneth Englehardt guy create that site?


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Dec 12, 2020)

It was made by this guy - Rat king and Chris' orbiter.






						Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt / "Kengel" / Saturnella / Thundersteam / OnionNull / sailfish8964
					

The old OP for this thread was outdated and never got into how unique Kengle is as a lolcow, so it's been replaced. You're welcome. - @chimpburgers   Kenneth, or Kengle as many people affectionately call him, is someone who has been misunderstood as being boring and nothing special. In the...




					kiwifarms.net
				




People, who get banned from somewhere/have grievances with some sped on the web come here. When they get banned here, they go there. That website is basically the third guy in the human centipede.


----------



## Wish I knew (Dec 12, 2020)

Kiwi farms but more autistic and a fed as a janny


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 12, 2020)

A miserable pile of secrets.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Dec 12, 2020)

The website who SIGSEGV banned himself in order to become a mod.


----------



## Yotsubaaa (Dec 14, 2020)

It was meant to say OnisionForums but the mushmouthed site owner fucked it up when he was registering the domain and it's stuck ever since.


----------



## Never Scored (Dec 14, 2020)

It looks like SASS for Kiwifarms.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 14, 2020)

it's a site run by @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt  there was a mad at the internet on him, he's a troon chaser.


----------



## Sneakywombat666 (Dec 15, 2020)

Make an account on it and add to the fun.


----------

